# ERAC Private Breeders Expo – “THE SHOW IS ON” !



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

We can now confirm that our event will go ahead – *at the original venue* : victory:-at:


*Shenfield High School*
*Alexander Lane*
*Shenfield*
*Brentwood*
*Essex*
*CM15 8RY *​ 

*Sunday, 27th September *
*Open to the general public*
*From 10.30 - 3.30pm*​ 


All relevant law enforcement agencies have been advised of the venue and the event.

Please remember to access the school car park via Oliver Road, NOT Alexander Lane!

Thank you for bearing with us & have a good day!

Connie
Secretary
Essex Reptiles & Amphibian Club


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

GREAT :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

Excellent ! :2thumb:


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*Brilliant News*

Thank you Connie and team for your wonderful work in getting the show to go ahead.

See you on Sunday.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Congrats to all involved :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

:2thumb: :2thumb:I do love the Irony of it .

well done everyone for all your hard work , see you sunday :flrt:


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

Fantastic! well done guys! cannot wait now  will be looking out for elaine! lol


----------



## madshawty (May 17, 2009)

Woooooooooop :no1:

Love it :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Wicked stuff!  Thanks to all.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Congratulations - I hope you have a great show!


----------



## dominicrobed (Jul 2, 2008)

well done to all that got this show going again ROCK N F#@king roll !!!!!!!!


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

Well done people :2thumb:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Wahoo :2thumb:

But...

Wont the 'antis' just turn up, park their cars vans etc in the car park - take up all available spaces & also possibly out front too (on the road side) so that 'we' can't park at the venue?

I know it wouldn't stop the show but it would be an inconvenience.


----------



## fluffy (Sep 26, 2006)

Woooohoooooo!!! See everyone there!! :2thumb:

Thanks for all the hard work everyone has put into this, its truly appreciated!:no1:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Great news, hope everyone has a great day :2thumb:


----------



## JRoss (Aug 31, 2009)

Great News!! They nearly had us but we live to fight another day


----------



## red-eyed tree frog man (Sep 1, 2009)

*yayyy*

yaaaayyyyy its still on see everyone there great work connie and team!!


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

I should be coming :2thumb:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Well done you beat them  looking forward to it  

paula


----------



## nutsonlizards (Feb 23, 2008)

that great new,s 
well be there :2thumb:


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

haha! that is amazing!
glad things were sorted so well, and i'll be there!
looking forward to meeting new people and seeing existing friends!

can't wait to see the response on their site...hard to deny the legality of it when the show is happening at the original venue:whistling2:


----------



## PURPLEGOTH666 (Feb 6, 2008)

well done to all for the hard work in re-organizing the event,hope everyone has a very enjoyable day.:2thumb:
The irony of it all is just brilliant:lol2:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*Stuff the Anti's*

Come on guys lets all make sure we are there to support the ERAC for all of the hard work!


----------



## fubar (Sep 9, 2009)

top job, well done, they won't spoil my day! It's a good 'poke in the eye' for the ignorant. People need to support this one after all the effort put in.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

fantastic news do like the venue :lol2::lol2:


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

Well Done! i really cant wait ---- im picking up a super snow male wohhooo well done see you all there.

p.s ill be wearing flowery summer shorts lol.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

great stuff!!! well done to all involved! :2thumb:.....i liked the venue last time, and glad it is there still.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Well done guys, see you Sunday!


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Well done guys fantastic that you managed to keep the venue aswell for minimal messing around !!!!

afraid we cant make it to show our support against them Tw*ts, but have a good time all that do ! :no1:


----------



## skittlemunsta (Dec 5, 2008)

GET IN!!!!!!!!!!! Whoop!


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Brillant news how did you get them to change their minds? We will be there :2thumb:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

i bet the IAR are turning in their skins now, they thought they had wont his one and well they LOST !


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

Great news! Have fun everyone!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

hahahahahaha..... Brilliant


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I had a feeling it was going to be the original venue when chris mentioned people would be suprised :lol2:



purpleskyes said:


> Brillant news how did you get them to change their minds? We will be there :2thumb:


Probably sat down and discussed the Animal rights (wrongs) agency's agenda, various mistruths and outright lies with the owners of the venue.


----------



## Utter Nutter (Aug 30, 2009)

Fantasic news!
I will be there bright and early!
I will even bring my SIA with me just in case I 'bump' into the lovely Elaine and she needs to be removed for any reason...... You never know:lol2:


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Well done to all involved getting things back on track : victory:

And "up yours" to all the trouble causers who thought they had stuffed the show up :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

Enjoy your show everyone...lots of pics expected, would be fab to see all the site members stood outside the venue in a pic...all sticking the rods up for Ms Toland and co :2thumb:


----------



## the don (Mar 17, 2009)

Great news - and all I can say to the antis is :- 

:Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## the don (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh did I forget to mention I will now be there on a matter of principal !

:no1: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :no1:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Wooooot!
Stupid cow failed.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Win :no1:


----------



## crackersparow (Aug 27, 2008)

excellent cannot wait for the show


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

Like many others, we weren't going to go beacuse we have spent out on reptiles this year but now, after all the effort put in and for the support, we shall be there. WOO HOO!!:cheers:


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Excellent news , We will be there to show our support. :2thumb:


----------



## mieze09 (Sep 1, 2009)

I really would love to go even if I don't feel well but as I don't drive and I don't know anyone who could drive me there :sad: as the trains are a big pain as there are engineering works and buses replace the trains.:bash:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

I would love to go but can't as recovering from surgery, hope everyone who does has a great day though and i look forwards to the usual pics and chatter on here afterwards - share your buys please :2thumb:


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Connie_F said:


> We can now confirm that our event will go ahead – *at the original venue* : victory:-at:
> 
> 
> *Shenfield High School*
> ...


There has been many a thread on this show over the recent week & much confusion with regards to the entry requirements i.e. Members Only Show.

Please Note: 

This show is *OPEN TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC*

*as per Connie's original post.*

Therfore those who had, orginally, decided not to attend because they are not members of the I.H.S. or affilated clubs & thought that they would be refused entry, reconsider.

The Entry at the door of this event to Members of the Public is correct & any alternative details is erroneous information.

Regards. Lex


----------



## Tim Brooks (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes! im gonna come to this show tomorrow! will be my first reptile show & even though i bought a dwarf retic 2 weeks ago im hoping to pick up a a young carpet or dwarf boa.

Does anyone know how many sellers are attending?


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

Too far for me I'm affraid but but like to add my support and say thanks to all the people who put in the effort to make this happen.:2thumb:


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

hi all
me and matt will be there with high end 
boas and royals

ian


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll have a few albino Hogs and hets, plus a few Royals.


----------



## qball75 (May 25, 2008)

Sweet as :no1:

Can't wait, see you all tomorrow :2thumb:.

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RubbleUK (Apr 12, 2007)

3 points:

Firstly, congrats to the ERAC team for doing what needed to be done. We all know it was the right decision but never the less, thanks to all concerned for making it happen!

Second:


Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Wahoo :2thumb:
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


I very much doubt it - at the Kidderminster show there were hundreds of people in the queue just to get in so I think the antis probably know when they're beat and if they cause trouble, I suspect it'll harm their cause way more than a perfectly legal show.

Third and most important of all - DON'T TRADE RIGHT OUTSIDE THE SHOW!!!!! This will give the antis ammunition to disrupt the next event if not this one. If you are meeting someone to trade animals, equipment, whatever, Brentwood is a big enough place for everyone to find somewhere discreet to meet up before or after the show.

Looking for forward to tomorrow (or today as it's now officially Sunday!).

Chris


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

RubbleUK said:


> Second:
> 
> I very much doubt it - at the Kidderminster show there were hundreds of people in the queue just to get in so I think the antis probably know when they're beat and if they cause trouble, I suspect it'll harm their cause way more than a perfectly legal show.
> 
> ...


lol well instead we had pissed off footballers moaning about blocking them in 

As we arrived one 'football' guy got out his car & was yelling at someone in there parked car (think he couldn't find a parking space maybe?) 

Seemed very busy good amount of people there. Was a bit like: royals, leos, corns, royals, leos, corns, royals, leos, corns.. etc etc etc, but even so we got what we went for & really pleased with what we bought!


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> lol well instead we had pissed off footballers moaning about blocking them in
> 
> As we arrived one 'football' guy got out his car & was yelling at someone in there parked car (think he couldn't find a parking space maybe?)
> 
> Seemed very busy good amount of people there. Was a bit like: royals, leos, corns, royals, leos, corns, royals, leos, corns.. etc etc etc, but even so we got what we went for & really pleased with what we bought!


That sounds like the guy who was yelling at us, my mum took me to the show today right and she parked the guy was yelling saying "you crazy B***H you stole my space" :Na_Na_Na_Na: LOL.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

serves them right for playing football!! kicking a dead cows bum round for 90 mins!


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

PRS said:


> That sounds like the guy who was yelling at us, my mum took me to the show today right and she parked the guy was yelling saying "you crazy B***H you stole my space" :Na_Na_Na_Na: LOL.


 
Well if mummy PRS has a silver 4x4 then it was deffo you!

He was a bald bloke, I think he was wearing a white top - maybe a vest?

Was the parking space reserved FOR HIM though?

I looked for the 'valet' but couldn't find him anywhere.

I was the one at the show moaning about royals, leos, corns x10. There was quite a variation in prices for the leos, I noticed some almost double! Then royals, royals, royals, royals, royals, royals, corns, corns, corns, corns, corns, leos, leos, leos, leos, leos, royals, leos, corns.... also a few PDFs, gargoyles, leachianus's's's's's's' a few other small lizards I can't be assed to remember & some cool looking bugs & The (what I think was) spider shop stall. I think I was hypnotized by that point by the royals, le...

We wanted livefood for a quid but spent too much time buggering about looking around & they sold out, then went outside for a burger, saw the queue & thought bugger that we could be home in a few minutes so we had ham & cheese toasties with neopolitan choc ices instead.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Well if mummy PRS has a silver 4x4 then it was deffo you!
> 
> He was a bald bloke, I think he was wearing a white top - maybe a vest?
> 
> ...


Aye thats my car dude :lol2: And yeah he was bald xD
Did you get much? I picked up a spid and a adult FWC(False Water Cobra)


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

PRS said:


> Aye thats my car dude :lol2: And yeah he was bald xD
> Did you get much? I picked up a spid and a adult FWC(False Water Cobra)


 
lol I kinda saw you there then.

It was like Jeff Corwin meets Football Factory!

We got 6 golden Mantellas, 2 Blue Azzies, 6 Azzie tads, 3 Tinc tads, 10 tubs of some ficus stuff, 3 boxes of livefood - think that was it. I was tempted by a few things but thought "Am I just gonna buy for the sake of it...?"


What spider you get


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> lol I kinda saw you there then.
> 
> It was like Jeff Corwin meets Football Factory!
> 
> ...


LOL I guess  Nice one, I got a Linothele megatheloides(Funnel Web) From Martin Goss


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

PRS said:


> LOL I guess  Nice one, I got a Linothele megatheloides(Funnel Web) From Martin Goss


I think I saw those - was that in the middle of the row, facing the wall to left as you walk into the hall?

There were quite a few people around that stall. I think there was a welsh sounding guy on the stall opposite facing the wall to your right as you walk in the hall. He was selling leos :whistling2:

I was a bit tempted on 5x mexican red knees for £20 but not that tempted. 

Was a good couple of hours out, we all breathed each others air & exchanged 'bumps' with a few people.

When we walked into the entrance we couldn't decide which way to go so we went right, done a lap, then realized we should have gone left.


----------



## Martin 68 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic news, how much is entry?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Martin 68 said:


> Fantastic news, how much is entry?


confucsis sez again to egg people always check fred last post date befour you post yoreself:welcome:


----------

